# Fluval 304



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay, my Fluval 304 is way to loud, like not the pump itself but the water from the output tube splashing into the water. My tank is in my room so its making it impossible for me to fall asleep.
My solution is to completely submerge it? think thats a good idea?
I also realize that I will lose alot of oxygen so I will buy an air pump. 
Any suggestions on which one I should buy for my 55g? Iv never bought one before so I have no idea whats out there.
thanks!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Im looking at this for an Air Pump?
Look good?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product..._id=1623&pcid1=


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I found the walmart air pumps work well.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im not too familiar with the Fluval 304 but does the return line have any way to prevent a back syphon should the power go out? If it does then you have no problem with it being totally submerged. If it doesnt then you could expereince a flood should your power go out!


----------



## antij0sh (Aug 12, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Im not too familiar with the Fluval 304 but does the return line have any way to prevent a back syphon should the power go out? If it does then you have no problem with it being totally submerged. If it doesnt then you could expereince a flood should your power go out!
> [snapback]1204384[/snapback]​


Fluval 304 is a canister filter so a power outage would do absolutely nothing.

Let me note that the air pump doesn't put oxygen into your water: the bubble rise to the surface and agitate it breaking the surface tension and increasing the surface area so that gas transfer can occur and that is where you oxygen comes from. put the fluval almost completely under water , maybe just let it swirl the surface and your AC500 and powerhead(it its near the surface at all) will take care of your gas transfer.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Cant u just move the outblow so the watersurface moves? It gives a lot oxygen.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

antij0sh said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Im not too familiar with the Fluval 304 but does the return line have any way to prevent a back syphon should the power go out? If it does then you have no problem with it being totally submerged. If it doesnt then you could expereince a flood should your power go out!
> ...


Thanks!
Any objections or is this good?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Kemper1989 said:


> antij0sh said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


Yeah I had forgotten to mention it in my post but putting the outlet just at the surface of the water would both airiate and decrease the noise level


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Kemper1989 said:
> 
> 
> > antij0sh said:
> ...


Just at the surface of the water you mean bellow it right, so its not splashing, just directly pushing the water and no splash.


----------

